# Upgrade Entourage MS Office Home/Student Edition to have MS Exchange Server Support



## rpizarro (Jan 16, 2009)

I need to have MS Exchange Server Support for my Entourage but I have the Home Student edition (which it does not support it). Is it possible to upgrade Entourage ONLY to have Exchange server capabilities?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea. That is going to be a question for Microsoft.


----------

